# Help Needed Identifying A Spider That May Have Bitten Me



## socalvws (Mar 22, 2013)

This is my first post and I would like to thank you ahead of time for your help.
I was bitten by something while sleeping and found this spider the next day in my bedroom. I've included 2 pictures of the spider and one of my ear.
Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## aSpiderificGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Tim,

Your spider looks to be a Broad Faced Sac Spider, Trachelas tranquillus.  However, it's hard to say if that is what bit you.  It looks like there are multiple marks on your ear, and it is unusual for a spider to bite someone more than once (unless it is trapped between your skin and something else and is attempting to save it's own life).  I hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Mar 22, 2013)

Just because you happened to find a spider in your bedroom the next day, that doesn't mean it was what bit you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cydaea (Mar 22, 2013)

If it is a Trachelas tranquillus (it looks like one to me, too but I'm no expert on true spiders), you don't need to worry. 

"There are records of secondary infection associated with the bite, which may result from the spider's propensity for feeding on dead arthropods. Typically, the bite results in redness and some swelling, similar to a bee or wasp sting."

http://bugguide.net/node/view/26291

But of course, when in doubt, go see a doctor.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Mar 22, 2013)

species Trachelas pacificus.  Recorded bite symptoms: minor pain and no lasting lasting detriment (Hedges , Vetter 2012)


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 22, 2013)

I honestly think everything I see you post makes me happy.



paassatt said:


> Just because you happened to find a spider in your bedroom the next day, that doesn't mean it was what bit you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aSpiderificGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Now that I've done more research, I was wrong on the ID, and loxoscelesfear was right.  You being from California, it has to be Trachelas pacificus.


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 22, 2013)

paassatt said:


> Just because you happened to find a spider in your bedroom the next day, that doesn't mean it was what bit you.


I think he knows that.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 22, 2013)

Could have rolled over on the spider in your bed and taken a defensive bite on the ear. I see two clearly separated puncture marks. 



It looks a little infected, which would fit the MO for a spider that is known for heavy scavenging.

Nothing to worry about though, whether it was this spider or a bug, just keep the area clean and it should heal up. If it gets any worse though you should consider going to see a Dr. so you can avoid any kinda infection.

Again, nothing to be concerned with, what you got there is something equal to a bee sting that may have a little bacteria with it.


----------



## Cydaea (Mar 22, 2013)

paassatt said:


> Just because you happened to find a spider in your bedroom the next day, that doesn't mean it was what bit you.


I know that if I woke up with something that looks like a spider bite, and there is a spider nearby, I'm going to assume that spider did it. It's a place to start when researcing symptoms. Especially if I'm in an area where there are potentially dangerous spiders around, and I don't recognize the spider, I'm going to assume the worst just to be on the safe side. I'd rather take an unnecessary trip to a doctor/emergency room (depending on the symptoms), than neglect to go when I could be in danger. Maybe that's overreacting, pretty sure it is, but when my health is concerned I won't take any chances.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 22, 2013)

Apply a topical antibiotic for a few days. If redness remains for more than 4 or 5 days, spreads, swelling develops, pain increases or the wound starts weeping, see a physician.

BTW, you may develop 'pillow pounding' syndrome. When an exposed part of the ear develops swelling and or irritation from scrunching of the ear against the pillow each night continues to aggravate the injury. If that happens see a physician as they have an interesting treatment for it.


----------



## socalvws (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your insight. My wife noticed two "fang" marks the next night after being bitten. The other marks might be scabbing after I lost a layer of skin. I did get bitten while I was asleep so it might have been trapped between me and the pillow.

Paassatt, I never did say "this is the spider that bit me" and I understand that it may not have. I was bitten with more severity than anything else in the last 5 years in this house and I did find an unrecognized spider the following day in the same location. 

Either way I still want to know what I found so I can protect my family.

My symptoms have been pretty mild but still worse than anything I've had before.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 23, 2013)

Doesnt look that bad to me, imo.  However I've had much worse so *shrug*


----------

